# Two birds, one stone - Lighting suggestions for 2 SPECS (nano).



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

I just set up 2 Fluval Specs (2 gallons each) side by side and I want to upgrade to 1 SINGLE light instead of having to run 2 stock lights that aren't very good to begin with. The two tanks side by side measures just over 14" across.

What I'm looking for:

- Something for my lowlight to medium light plants (anubias, narrow leaf java, staurogyne repens, rotala, bacopa, frogbit, duckweed, salvinia with excel dosing)

- 1 plug or adapter. I don't have anymore outlets on my power bar to fit something really large. I'd rather plug in one and that's it.

- LED preferably, but doesn't have to be. Could be compact flourescent.

- Nothing that will require me to remove the light to access the top (w/lid) or get in the way of cleaning.

- Under $75 or lower would be great.

- Both tanks sit on my desk next to my comp so it would be nice if the light could give off some ambient light as well.

-------

So far I am considering just moving one of my *13W Ebi lights *over and angling it so that it lights both tanks. At 13W it still gives off more than enough light for 2 tanks...I hope. Morainy also mentioned a *Coralife fixture *so I'm also considering the 11", but can't find much about it. If anyone has pictures of how it is attached to the tank that would be great. Don't want it to interfere with the tops. Another one I saw at Aquariums West is the *Azoo Led Neo*, but also not a lot of info on it available.

Suggestions needed. THANKS!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Atom,

I have a 24 inch Coralife and a 30 inch Coralife, and both of them just sit on top of the glass tops of the tank. They have extenders on their sides, so for a bigger tank you could hook them onto the edge of the tank if you wanted, but that wouldn't work for the Fluval Specs.

I had the 24 inch Coralife over 2 Specs and another nano a couple of weeks ago and it looked quite attractive even though it was a temporary setup. As the Coralifes hardly weigh anything, I would just lift it up and set it on the counter whenever I wanted to access the tank lid. Not a problem. I did notice, though, that the centre tank became warmer than the other tanks. This may have been because of the light. 

Personally, I think that a single Ebi light would look unbalanced over 2 Specs.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

One of Charles' freshwater bright LED strips comes in an 18 inch length. As each Spec is about 7.5 inches wide, one of those might fit nicely on the top if you had a small space between the tanks. (I know that you're short of space and may not be able to do this) If the fixture is light enough, it could just sit on the tanks. Or, you could suspend it with wires.

Okay, now I remember that your Specs are touching each other. What about the 11 inch Marineland LED? http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-LE...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B004HSYGFQ

I think that's one of the drawbacks of the Fluval Spec design versus the Dymax IQ3-- Because the Spec's light is round, you can't attach two, side by side. The Dymax IQ3 is long and narrow, and two or even three sit nicely beside each other. I have one of the Dymax lights, but can't put it next to the Spec light, either.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Morainy. That is very useful information. The problem with the coralife light is that it reminds me of a black hood and I not really a fan of tanks with rims and hoods. I would really like to see the top of the tank if possible,but I haven't completely ruled it out yet.

I removed one of my fluval lights and moved it over to the Specs to see how it would look. I actually think it lights up both tanks pretty evenly. It may take a bit of adjusting to get it perfect, but I think it works...almost maybe too much light for these small tanks. Not sure if my fish will enjoy that. I have to admit that aesthetically the light doesn't really look that good on an angle, but maybe if I attach it to the left one and angle it the other way it will work better.

Here they are: 








You can see that they are pretty snug next to my computer and the edge of the desk.

I'll look at those marineland fixtures too. Any idea if I can find these locally?

Going to see if iKea has anything that might work as well.


----------

